# Truth about Humping



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.michaelbaugh.com/2011/11/06/the-truth-about-humping/

Good article. Humping isn't sexual most of the time. Learn what it is and isn't.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a very interesting article... Thanks for sharing, RBD!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

My V, Gibson, was a neutered male. His best dog friend was a mixed breed, fixed female. We used to go out for off leash walks almost daily, before my friend and his dog moved to another city last year.

Gibson and Tehya would do this, both of them, to one another. I always thought it was some sort of dominance thing. They would be playing and wrestling generally when one of them would start the humping.

It was always funny to see, no matter.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I DON"T KNOW??????????????????????

Mr Ferg will hump his pillow to the point of " total defussion" his pecker is way! below his knees and his ???? are totally exposed.
he has this stupid ashamed look on his face and he just crawls off ti the corner to lick and cry.

What do I do??? find him a bitch, or get him cut??? 
he is 1yr and 8 mo's my goal was to fix him at age 2... why wait???

He is a NUT case... no pun intended ???


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

From what I've been told and have experienced, humping is behavioural, and like the article suggests, can be redirected.

TKNA: Fixing him won't stop his humping. Redirecting will, although if you've let him in the past it may be a tougher habit to break. Watson humped one time when he first came to us - my husbands leg, as he was overexcited. A quick "no" and re-direct and he hasn't done it since. He doesn't like when dogs try doing it to him, and he doesn't do it to others. It's just not in his realm of play (and he's intact).


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

How common is the behavior? Just curious because our boy has never done it, ever. He has had it done to him by other dogs though. When he's comfortable with other dogs and playing he does try to be "on top" and dominate when wrestling, but never humps.

He will be one next week and was neutered at 5 months because he had Cryptochidism. I see some are saying neutering doesn't make a difference, just wondering how common it is and if it is something that shows up later in some dogs or if anyone else has had a dog neutered early that didn't display this behavior?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fergy doesn't hump any one or any thing other than his pillow. We did stop any of that when he was a pup and would occasionally try to get on Pearls head (which she did not like) As you say a few good no's and it just never happened again. 
How ever the pillow ... I believe is purely sexual, and an exhaust for excitement built up by playing hard. 
The bed which is x large is in my office next to my computer, so I am able to redirect this behavior most of the time. But just let me be upstairs, or in the other room for a couple of minutes, and that is all it takes. 
I could remove the pillow, Which I think I will try, but I fear he may look for something else to release his passion on.
It is easy to redirect if I catch him at it, or acting like he is going to start. But scolding after the fact just is pointless.

I am open to any and all suggestions!!! 

new note... I have removed the bed, and trying to be very careful to watch him after a strenuous play... I will make sure he gets calmed down, or give him something special to chew on, to re direct his need to please himself.


----------

